# 1950'S Blancpain Aqua Lung W/Jeanrichards Movement



## unclemike (Sep 6, 2010)

I have two Blancpain Aqua Lung dive watches that my father and I acquired in 1955 and 1958. Today I had a jeweler open them to see what was inside. Both movements appear identical in every detail, except....

The 1958 watch has "Blancpain Fifty Fathom Rayville S.A." on the rotor but the 1955 has "JeanRichard Swiss" on it's rotor.

I and my father have had these watches in our possession sine 1955/1958 and they have not been out of our control. Does anyone have any thoughts on what's up with the "JeanRichard"? The linked pictures tell the story.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts

http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/4483/4347works.jpg

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8148/3599works.jpg


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wowzers. I've got a link, but not on this computer, to a superb diving watch site (or two) with specific information and history on the Blancpain 1950s divers. Perhaps another user here will....


----------

